# kitten= leg



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

Well, Ember (reddish grey tabby short hair)- who I was supposed to neutur and Poser(Norwegian Forest) who was also supposed to get the snip but we never quite got to it - had 3 kits yesterday - . She had them in the ripped up couch (courtesy of our dogs) in our 75% finished conservatory - . All well and good until today when I checked and they all seemed to be a bit tangled in what I am assuming some kind of plastic thread stuff from the couch and part of the placenta. I managed to get get them untangled, though two took the longest, and I noticed that the little ginger kit's back leg was really bad in it. I got the scissors snip, snip and free'd everyone, but I honestly don't know about that back leg as it does look a bit mangled and the kitten is dragging it funny. I do have antibiotics - but they are a bit young - should I give it to the mom, - so that they get it through the milk? or try to do a dropper to the kittens mouth. They were just born yesterday afternoon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry your kitten was hurt....  can you take the baby to the vet?

the baby is awful young ...and tiny....an xray should be taken... to see if it is a dislocation or a break.... then the vet can set it ...and it can heal.... :hug:


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

unfortunately - a lot of times, cats are considered vermin over here - and a vet would more than likely put it down. it otherwise seems ok - but to be honest - think the leg is dead, well the bottom half of it. it has turned kind of blackish. and while the kit is pushing around using the other back leg that one is limp. I thought about trying to do something myself - but everythng I have is Goat sized! . I'd rather give the kitten some chance than no chance. Now do I give the amox to the mom - so that he gets it in the milk - less chance of overdosing that way too? If I put a little dab of the tetracyclin (Blue spray we call it) on the leg - would it hurt the mom if she licked it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> unfortunately - a lot of times, cats are considered vermin over here - and a vet would more than likely put it down.


 That is sad to hear... 

Turning black isn't good... sounds like... the leg isn't getting circulation... and may be dying off.... 

Is the leg... cold to the touch or still warm? If it is warm... then it may just be bruised.....If the other leg is effected... the kit ...may have a spinal injury.... if the legs are still warm.. 

With Blue spray ...putting that on ....everyone is going to turn blue... it is pretty messy ... when wet...... not sure... if it is safe or not...

I don't know much about cats....so...
I really can't give advice..... on antibiotics and such.....I am sorry.... :hug:

Have you tried a cat forum and ask someone there....?

I am so sorry... I wish I was more help... :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

If it was just born I hate to say it but I bet it will not make it. :hug: If this little one does, they live all the time on three legs.

I had a feral cat that I noticed one day was limping, one back leg looked like it was broken at the bottom joint. They do not let you catch them, so I could not do anything about it. I made a bed for him and hoped I could make it as comfortable as possible. 

One day I noticed he was putting a little weight on it and now he is fine. BUT he was NOT two days old.

I am sure mom will take care of this baby. If she does not think it will live she will destroy it like they do. Not to me bean but they know better if they are suffering then we do.


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

update on that kitten - he has been doing fine until recently. Talking to the girl who works at the vet for years at the market with me on Saturday, - kept the leg clean - using the blue antibiotic spray I have in for goats. Was told that I would need to treat any internal infection - the leg did fall off. But all was well till today - somehow - have no idea how - the kitten got itself stuck under the sink cabinet in the kitchen, I could hear it mewing - and it bothered me - hubby said to wait till he got home -so I wouldn't rip any wires, or hoses. Not me - got to a point this afternoon, ripped the base out - and pulled out an almost dead kitten - I had to check for a pulse. Got the hair dryer, some warm water, syringe, (with a little goat milk). Kept at it all day. Seems a little better finally, but not out of the woods yet. Doors were closed under the sink - still can't figure out how he got there. But hoping he makes it through. Been keeping him warm all day. He has perked a little - just a little. - between cats, dogs goats teenagers, a 9year old - :hair: , . I don;t know what is going to happen with this kit - but at least I can say I gave it my best!


----------

